# Roofer nails testicle to roof



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Roofer nails testicle to roof*


http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_2039853.html?menu=news.quirkies

An Austrian workman who slipped while working on a house nailed his own testicle to the roof with a nail gun.
August Voegl, 59, from Jennersdorf, shot the four-inch nail into his left testicle with the compressed air nail gun.

He was unable to extract it or pull himself away from the roof.
Emergency medics were called in to separate the man from the roof after which he was airlifted to a nearby hospital where he is reportedly recovering well after surgery.

lol ouch


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

I can't even imagine the pain that guy was in. Surprised he didn't pass out.

By the way Cindy, where do you find these things ?????


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol i just seem to stumble on them by accident!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

And what are you searching for when you find these things?

Sac Attack?
Nut Nailing?
Bag Busting?


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

weird funny news:baby21:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Thats a ball buster


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

time for him to look for another line of work ,i think


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

ok now back to gun safety.... finger off the trigger unless you are going you are prepared to shoot!!!What a nut!!!!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

This guy is nuts! I dont even know what to say about this one but OUCH!


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Son, 20 years ago up there on that roof is where I lost my balls.

Don't let this happen to you.


----------

